# Radon Slide ED 160 8.0 2011 Top Zustand



## Sandy-Alex (25. Juli 2012)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Radon-Slide-...=Sport_Radsport_Fahrräder&hash=item2a209ce7b2


----------



## akastylez (4. August 2012)

Und nu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vase2k (4. August 2012)

akastylez schrieb:


> Und nu?



naja, mit jedem mal "wiedereinstellen" wirds 50 teurer


----------



## Sandy-Alex (4. August 2012)

Ne wird nicht teurer hab den Preis nur wegen preisvorschlag gemacht  das ist nichtmal wirklich ein richtwert


----------



## Sandy-Alex (4. August 2012)

http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=180943622780&index=0&nav=SELLING&nid=02968347305 neuerink neuer Preis


----------

